# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Masonların kim olduğu

## maturidi

Masonların kim olduğunu bilmek istememiz hakkımız!.................Aslan Tekin

Mason Aydın Bilge''nin terekesinde kitaplar, masonların listesi, mason locasının çalışmalarıyla ilgili notlar çıktı. Herkesin merak ettiği Mason listesiğ Bir de hangi kitapları okuduğuğ

Neden masonların listesi merak edilir? Gizlilikleri yüzündenğ Nerede Masonların ismi geçse kendimi aldatılmış hissederdim.. Herkes kendisinin ne olduğunu söylüyor da Masonlar niye söylemiyor? İnanın, beni "insanlık" diye diye dünyaya nizamat vermek istemeleri, "kökü dışarıda" olmaları ilgilendirmiyorğ "Kökü içeride" olanları de gördükğ Halk muhalifi "aydın" yaftalıların kaçının dışarıyla bağlantısı var kiğ 

Gizliliğe karşı hem merak uyanır, hem düşman olunur. ülkemizde 14 bin Mason varmış. Masonlar seçerek adam topladıklarına göre, bu 14 bin kişi becerikli, işini bilen, isim yapmış insanlar olsalar gerek. Herhangi bir sebeple karşılaştığım insan hakkında "Masondu." dediklerde çok şaşırıyor ve çok canım sıkılıyor. 

Mason derneği kurulması ülkemizde serbestğ Bütün derneklerde ne yapıldığı bilinir ama Masonlarınkinde bilinmez. Niçin kendilerini gizliyorlar kiğ Kim onlara ne yapacak!ğ Evvelden beri gazetecilerden Nail Güreli''nin, üetin Altan''ın, Güneri Civaoğlu''nun, Tufan Türenç''in Mason olduğu yazılıp söylendiğ (Nail Güreli''nin mason olduğunu bile bile Gazeteciler Cemiyeti seçiminde toplantılarına katılmış ve kendisine de destek vermiştim!)
Niçin Masonluklarını orada burada duyalım! Kendileri söylesinler! Kim bilir daha kaç gazeteci Masondur!

***
Aydın Bilge adını duyunca, aklıma Fahri Bilge geldiğ Birçok hatırada ismi geçmiştir. Fahri Bilge, Ali Emiri gibi bir kitap kurduymuş. "Divanü Lügati''t-Türk"ü ilim dünyasına kazandırarak ölümsüz bir ad bırakan Ali Emiri pek çok dil yadigarımızı toplamış ve Millet Kütüphanesine vakfetmiştir. Zamanında, Ali Emiri gibi vakfetmeyenlerin eserleri dağılıp gitmiştir. Fahri Bilge''nin de kitapları kapanın elinde kalmış. İçinde kim bilir kaç tek nüsha eser vardı. Fuat Köprülü''nün kütüphanesinin de dağıldığı, hatta bir kısmının Amerikalılara satıldığı yazılagelmiştir.

Eski "Tercüman" gazetesinin bir kütüphanesinde 100''dah fazla yazma eser toplanmıştı. 12 bin cildi bulan bu kütüphanede mesela "Servet-i FünÃ»n" tam takımdı. Bu takımda sansürlü (Abdülhamid döneminde yayınlar sansür edilirdi. Sansür heyetinin istemediği yazılar basılmazdı.) nüshalar eksiksizdi. Allah''tan Namık Kemal Zeybek Kütür Bakanıyken yazma eserleri kütüphaneler için satın almıştı. Keşke diğerlerini de alsaydığ şimdi onlar kim bilir kimin elinde!

Aydın Bilge''nin terekesi yalnız Masonları değil, bana bunları da hatırlattı. üünkü Fahri Bilge Aydın Bilge''nin babasıymış. Oğul Bilge''nin kitapları da babasının kitaplarının kaderini paylaştı. Ne garip tecelliğ
Geçen gün Masonların kongresi yapıldı. En büyük üstatları şeffaflığa önem vereceklerini söyledi. şeffaflık kimin Mason olduğunun da bilinmesidir. Aldatılmak istemiyoruz!

----------

